# My tank



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't posted for a while, but hear are a couple pics.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

visually stunning !!


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

How big is the tank?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. 

It's a 150G 48Lx24WX30H.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice setup - love the carpet anemone.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*carpet anemone*

Would you consider selling the carpet anemone in the near future ?


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

That Handonni is host to my two Sebae's clowns ( at least that's how they were sold to me but they kinda look like Clarkii's I am not really sure how to tell the diff.). This was one of the combos I wanted for the long time. I tried Ocellaris and Maroon's before but they liked my Torch and didn’t bother with the anemone at all. 

I don't think I could move it out of there easily even if I wanted so no interested in selling but thanks for asking always nice to have something that others share the same admiration for.


----------

